# East Coast Snow Storm



## LogicsHere (Jan 26, 2015)

My area due to get hit with 18 to 24" of snow tonight.  I hate it and wish I never had to look at snow ever again.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2015)

Yikes!  Just read about that. Get out that snowblower and yer winter undies.  Good luck.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes... it sure sounds ominous..  everyone stay safe and warm!


----------



## Mike (Jan 26, 2015)

I hope that none of you come to any harm.

Stay warm, it should clear in a couple of days if the weather
moves on.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 26, 2015)

I got an e-mail from a friend who lives about 50 miles north of Pittsburgh, PA, and he said it is getting nasty there.  They have about 8" of snow, with that much more on the way, and fairly high winds.  The further East this storm tracks, the more snow expected, and with the high winds, this could be one of the worst storms to hit the East Coast in several years.  I expect the news will be full of severe storm stories for the next 3 or 4 days.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, this one will be a doozey by all reports I've heard. Stay safe, all!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 26, 2015)

In the 70's. Down here for the next 3 days..


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 26, 2015)

The storm is all over the news.....everyone stay safe and warm.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 26, 2015)

Good time to stay indoors with lots of goodies, entertainment and warm blankets.  Take care


----------



## 911 (Jan 26, 2015)

Snowstorms are the worse times for State Police and maybe all police departments. If you don't have a reason to be out and about, like going to work at a hospital or police station, consider staying home and taking a day of paid leave. The less vehicles on the highways the better. If you need to be out and about, please yield to all emergency vehicles, especially ambulances.


----------



## avrp (Jan 26, 2015)

Everyone stay home and be safe! 
I would be enjoying this if I still lived in NY State....as long as the power stays on, it can be fun. Warm and cozy inside and a beautiful winter wonderland outside.
 :winter1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2015)

We've had some bad snowstorms in the past, a couple of feet or more.  Best to be prepared for sure, because the store shelves may empty quickly and usually do, and your power may go out, so good to have backup there.  We always have some extra food and water in the pantry in case of any short term emergency.  I like the snow and love the four seasons.  Stay safe Logics and be careful out there.

I have to say that it's annoying to me that anytime there's a storm like this, it is all over the news, all other news topics are put on the back burner.  After all, it is winter, and people do sometimes get bad snowstorms, but can't we just hear about it for ten minutes each hour, and not for the entire newscast?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm like you Marty, a good snow storm is invigorating and exciting.  The kind where you have to shovel a path in your yard, just so your dog can get to his potty area.  We have 4WDs and are prepared when heavy snow hits.  But you're right, snuggling in the warm indoors and watching through the window is the best!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 26, 2015)

There are a lot of homeless people in big cities. 
How do they cope with blizzard conditions?
Where do they go to survive?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2015)

A friend called me from Minnesota.
He said that since early this morning the snow has been nearly waist high and is still falling.  His wife has done nothing all day but look through the kitchen window and stare. 
He says that if it gets much worse, he may have to let her in.


----------



## 911 (Jan 26, 2015)

Most cities have shelters that will house the homeless for a night or two and some churches do the same, especially churches with social halls. They have sleeping bags, cots and so forth to allow homeless a place to bed down during bad weather. The PA state Police will pick them up and take them to a shelter, if they allow us. Some refuse and crawl under an overpass or under a culvert. It's surprising how they handle the worse weather conditions. My heart goes out to them, but some just won't accept any help. 

I picked up a Mother and a Son that was about 10 years old during a really sever thunderstorm a few years back. She said her husband came home drunk and threw her and the boy out of the house. I took them to a crisis center (shelter) for battered woman. She wouldn't press any charges, so it was out of my hands after that.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 26, 2015)

From Boston and nothing is going to beat the Blizzard of 78.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

LogicsHere said:


> My area due to get hit with 18 to 24" of snow tonight.  I hate it and wish I never had to look at snow ever again.



I just posted a new thread on this, it looks really bad, bad enough that there are few people on the roads in NY City?? Or did I hear wrong, which happens often?

I should have added, I didn't know your thread was started already logics.  Didn't mean to double up on the posts.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> There are a lot of homeless people in big cities.
> How do they cope with blizzard conditions?
> Where do they go to survive?



In storm conditions such as this, and in below-freezing temperatures, many of the social agencies send out vans to pick up the homeless and offer them shelter and a hot meal.

Many, perhaps not surprisingly, refuse. Then there are the headlines the following day about finding frozen people. 

I suppose at least they go out on their own terms.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow, I see the Mayor is "putting" New York to sleep!! Good for him!  Why the heck do people want to go to work when it's better to be cautious, I'm proud of that mayor in this instance.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2015)

New York NEVER sleeps!

... they're only taking a nap ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> In storm conditions such as this, and in below-freezing temperatures, many of the social agencies send out vans to pick up the homeless and offer them shelter and a hot meal.
> 
> Many, perhaps not surprisingly, refuse. Then there are the headlines the following day about finding frozen people.
> 
> I suppose at least they go out on their own terms.



I know for sure they refuse to go into shelters at times.  Then there are those that are in places maybe no one would even find them.  Wow, talk about panic, empty shelves in markets as folks hunker down (stock up) for the predicted storm.  Things just keep getting more like the movies all the time.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 26, 2015)

Good to be prepared.... no need for panic though because whatever happens, there's always the army!  No kidding.... Toronto had a huge snowstorm in '97 or '98 and the mayor called in the army to help dig us out..... the mayor at the time was riding around in an army tank.....the subways were down and buses were packed.  Snowmageddon LOL.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep - life imitating art! 

I think those people are the same ones who wait to fill their car's gas tank until they're on fumes, or tell themselves that "It can't happen to me".


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Good to be prepared.... no need for panic though because whatever happens, there's always the army!  No kidding.... Toronto had a huge snowstorm in '97 or '98 and the mayor called in the army to help dig us out..... the mayor at the time was riding around in an army tank.....the subways were down and buses were packed.  Snowmageddon LOL.



I like to think there would be help in catastrophe situations.  I wonder when I see and hear about things like what happened in New Orleans.  But I think of all the people that even "volunteer" with the fire department, and the National Guard (not sure they are all volunteer??) but I know if I'm able, I would be out there helping, even if it is making some coffee, or hot soup


----------



## Cookie (Jan 26, 2015)

People like you are a godsend in emergency situations, chipping in with whatever they can.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Good time to stay indoors with lots of goodies, entertainment and warm blankets.  Take care



Oh yeah, I like the way you plan Cookie


----------



## Steve (Jan 26, 2015)

18 to 24 inches of snow up where I live is considered a light dusting.....

We get that and MUCH more very often during the winter.. A 2 foot snowfall is common with strong winds..

Right now as i post this, it is -27c out and it is expected to drop way down tonight..

The difference is we have the equipment to handle that as well our houses are built to withstand the cold..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 27, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> A friend called me from Minnesota.
> He said that since early this morning the snow has been nearly waist high and is still falling.  His wife has done nothing all day but look through the kitchen window and stare.
> He says that if it gets much worse, he may have to let her in.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

This is not the big one like that of '78 and we are better prepared.  So I am singing this little ditty:  Oh the weather outside is frightful but Netflix is so delightful....


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 27, 2015)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. I wish we would get a couple of feet of snow here.


----------



## Steve (Jan 27, 2015)

Just quietly, I wouldn't mind about 2 feet of snow up here right now.. 
We need it badly ............ AND I MEAN VERY BADLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 27, 2015)

NY Snow Storm...It is a crime to be driving in NY with a $300 fine!!

*CLICK HERE* NY SHUT DOWN..


----------



## Lady (Jan 27, 2015)

When ever i hear on the News you in America are getting hit with loads of Snow ,i always wonder how in the 1800s they managed, both those in  flimsy Buildings and the Native Indians in Tents ,it must have been terribly hard  and caused many deaths 
I hope you all keep safe in this present Snow storm


----------



## oldman (Jan 27, 2015)

I become depressed in the winter. My doctor (therapist) calls it seasonal depression. I love the outdoors and should be at our home in Florida, but too stubborn to go. I used to go hunting in the dead of winter when it was so cold, I couldn't blow my nose because the drippings coming out my nose were froze. Now, I like warm, sunny weather. Somewhere on a beach right now would suit me fine. I think Australia is in their summer and maybe i should consider hopping on a United flight and go there. We fly free. I think it takes like 28 hours to get there from Washington, D.C.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Suck it up!  Don't let those Aussies think that we are all a bunch of aging candy asses...  nthego:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 27, 2015)

oldman said:


> I become depressed in the winter. My doctor (therapist) calls it seasonal depression. I love the outdoors and should be at our home in Florida, but too stubborn to go. I used to go hunting in the dead of winter when it was so cold, I couldn't blow my nose because the drippings coming out my nose were froze. Now, I like warm, sunny weather. Somewhere on a beach right now would suit me fine. I think Australia is in their summer and maybe i should consider hopping on a United flight and go there. We fly free. I think it takes like 28 hours to get there from Washington, D.C.



Down here we get maybe 2 to 3 months of winter..maybe 1 or 3 days of snow..In march we are normally wearing shorts..Last year was an exception!!


----------



## Debby (Jan 27, 2015)

Lady said:


> When ever i hear on the News you in America are getting hit with loads of Snow ,i always wonder how in the 1800s they managed, both those in  flimsy Buildings and the Native Indians in Tents ,it must have been terribly hard  and caused many deaths
> I hope you all keep safe in this present Snow storm




You have no idea how bad it used to be.  I didn't either until we moved to Nova Scotia and the house we bought had NO INSULATION!  Can you imagine -14 degree temps and the only thing between you and that wind and weather is the outside boards and inside lathe and plaster?  The old wood stoves did a pretty good job of keeping the cold at bay as long as you stoke the fires at bed time but modern furnaces not so much.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

911 said:


> Snowstorms are the worse times for State Police and maybe all police departments. If you don't have a reason to be out and about, like going to work at a hospital or police station, consider staying home and taking a day of paid leave. The less vehicles on the highways the better. If you need to be out and about, please yield to all emergency vehicles, especially ambulances.



Right on, we don't get near that much snow here in Oregon, but yep, all the inexperienced are out there, especially those that bought "invincible" 4 wheel drives/hummers when they moved to Oregon, geesh


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> A friend called me from Minnesota.
> He said that since early this morning the snow has been nearly waist high and is still falling.  His wife has done nothing all day but look through the kitchen window and stare.
> He says that if it gets much worse, he may have to let her in.



LOL, hilarious Seabreeze


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2015)

It wasn't as bad in my area as predicted thank goodness, and no power loss. 16 inches here, as opposed to the 24 to 30 inches predicted as possible. The travel ban prevented a lot of accidents which would have been sure to occur and allowed the snow plows to do their work more efficiently. Other areas didn't fare as well, unfortunately.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 27, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> It wasn't as bad in my area as predicted thank goodness, and no power loss. 16 inches here, as opposed to the 24 to 30 inches predicted as possible. The travel ban prevented a lot of accidents which would have been sure to occur and allowed the snow plows to do their work more efficiently. Other areas didn't fare as well, unfortunately.




I was glad to hear it did not turn out as bad as originally thought.  Some are criticizing the extreme precautions.. but why?  Isn't safe better than sorry?  AND as you say, having the roads clear allowed a much better response for clean up and for emergency vehicles if needed.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> This is not the big one like that of '78 and we are better prepared.  So I am singing this little ditty:  Oh the weather outside is frightful but Netflix is so delightful....



That's good you still have reception/internet


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> It wasn't as bad in my area as predicted thank goodness, and no power loss. 16 inches here, as opposed to the 24 to 30 inches predicted as possible. The travel ban prevented a lot of accidents which would have been sure to occur and allowed the snow plows to do their work more efficiently. Other areas didn't fare as well, unfortunately.



Right, I'm seeing the places that are still getting hit.  Seems Maine is the worst, but I know MA, especially Boston area are looking pretty bad,  if you can see through the blizzard.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Suck it up!  Don't let those Aussies think that we are all a bunch of aging candy asses...  nthego:



They already know we are Ralphy, pass the Gin would yalayful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

Steve said:


> Just quietly, I wouldn't mind about 2 feet of snow up here right now..
> We need it badly ............ AND I MEAN VERY BADLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's too bad we can't send some of it where we need it most.  I can't say which I'd choose if I had to deal with drought or blizzards.  I'm pretty sure I would choose blizzards.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2015)

We get your ABC news on the BBC every night.

Last night I watched it again and they forecast
2 feet to 4 feet of snow North of NYC and I got
to thinking about our weather here.

When we get snow warnings, they say to expect
50mm (2 inches) to 100mm (4 inches), this is deep
for London and the last tme it happened, no buses
ran till lunchtime when the roads got gritted!

The Authorities here have no practice, so no idea
about how to deal with it.

Mike.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

I think weather patterns, types, etc. are so interesting.  I never thought about London having snow, just fog, but then there was "A Christmas Carol".  I have way too many ideas that come from tv and movies


----------



## Bob in NH (Jan 27, 2015)

It's been coming down pretty heavy all day here in Nashua. Tucson looks pretty good right now!  &#55357;&#56833;

My Grill Mounted Snow Meter:

View attachment 13658


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2015)

I heard NYC got lucky this time and didn't get anywhere near what was predicted, but yes, New England got hammered.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bob in NH said:


> It's been coming down pretty heavy all day here in Nashua. Will try to post a pic later. Tucson looks pretty good right now!  



I can imagine it does look good, but if you're like me, if it's hot outside I'm complaining about that, LOL!!  Love to see photos if you can get some!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I heard NYC got lucky this time and didn't get anywhere near what was predicted, but yes, New England got hammered.



would you get a belt on, or some "spenders Phil, I keep worrying those things are going to fall down and we'll all see whether it's boxers or briefs for you, LOL!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2015)

nwlady said:


> would you get a belt on, or some "spenders Phil, I keep worrying those things are going to fall down and we'll all see whether it's boxers or briefs for you, LOL!



Well, in the name of honesty and transparency ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

OMG, I just fell out of my chair and I can't get up, hep me, somebody hep me!:lofl:


----------



## Cookie (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry, can't help you, Denise, because I'm holding my aching side laughing so hard.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

LOL, I hear you Cookie!!artytime:


----------



## Debby (Jan 27, 2015)

So that was a bit of a bust as storms go when you think about the hype that preceded it!  I think the deepest drift is about 2' deep and with some bare areas.  Last year after one storm the drifts were up to 6' high.  My wash line disappeared in one.  So not as bad as expected.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2015)

oh my goodness Phil... too funny!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2015)

Debby said:


> So that was a bit of a bust as storms go when you think about the hype that preceded it!  I think the deepest drift is about 2' deep and with some bare areas.  Last year after one storm the drifts were up to 6' high.  My wash line disappeared in one.  So not as bad as expected.



Yes, Debby thankfully. Some areas really did get clobbered though. I think the hype did some good, like keeping people off the roads while plows did their work.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

OH WOW Bob, some pics of folks we know at last!! Thanks!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

Debby said:


> So that was a bit of a bust as storms go when you think about the hype that preceded it!  I think the deepest drift is about 2' deep and with some bare areas.  Last year after one storm the drifts were up to 6' high.  My wash line disappeared in one.  So not as bad as expected.



LOL, not botherin this feller, LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

they could lose this one in 12"  but for now, he/she is having fun too All fours off the ground, great pic!!

View attachment 13664


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2015)

Bob in NH said:


> It's been coming down pretty heavy all day here in Nashua. Tucson looks pretty good right now!  &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> My Grill Mounted Snow Meter:
> 
> View attachment 13658



 Bob


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2015)

nwlady said:


> OMG, I just fell out of my chair and I can't get up, hep me, somebody hep me!:lofl:



Get Life Alert!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2015)

Down here 1/2 inch of snow shuts everything down!! Have to wait for the sun to melt it!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2015)

Florida snow plow.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Florida snow plow.



No A/C


----------



## LogicsHere (Jan 28, 2015)

With the storm having gone out 50 miles further than expected, my area got hit with between 4 and 5 inches; however, I only brushed off about 2" from my car yesterday.  We REALLY lucked out. Eastern Long Island, however, took the brunt about 28.5 inches.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Florida snow plow.



LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL!! Oh yeah Pappy  Seems anymore, the Northeast is getting more hurricane winds then Florida, wonder if the world has finally "tilted" our axis


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow, I was just thinking how I'd feel to see that snow keep falling, after already hitting almost 3 feet in places (34").  I think I'd be saying "omg, is it going to stop"!!  How many folks on here still have snow falling?  Tell us how you're holding up "out thar"?  Do we need to get on our "cross-countries" and head out with a care-package?  I know Ralphy, I'll throw in a supply of Gin:christmas1S Decided I'd ask Santa, since he's not using it right now, if I can borrow his sleigh, and the boys/girls?? LOL


----------



## Mike (Jan 28, 2015)

Well London according the weather forecast is promised
some snow tomorrow, (Thursday), though they forgot
to mention how much, so I suppose that it won't be worth
worrying about.

Mike.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2015)

LogicsHere said:


> With the storm having gone out 50 miles further than expected, my area got hit with between 4 and 5 inches; however, I only brushed off about 2" from my car yesterday.  We REALLY lucked out. Eastern Long Island, however, took the brunt about 28.5 inches.


Glad to hear you caught a break logics  That wind up there, 72 mph, not sure it was over the ocean, but I could see heavy winds inland as well!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2015)

Mike said:


> Well London according the weather forecast is promised
> some snow tomorrow, (Thursday), though they forgot
> to mention how much, so I suppose that it won't be worth
> worrying about.
> ...



Maybe just a little to enjoy, it is so pretty to see it fall, and wake up to white and "quiet" all around  I just love that, but wouldn't wish that destructive stuff on anyone


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2015)

Mike said:


> Well London according the weather forecast is promised
> some snow tomorrow, (Thursday), though they forgot
> to mention how much, so I suppose that it won't be worth
> worrying about.
> ...




  Snow?  Not according to the BBC forecast ... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743


----------



## Mike (Jan 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Snow?  Not according to the BBC forecast ...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743



Hi Holly,

It was the BBC TV news that showed this, for tomorrow in the
late afternoon.

I agree that the Internet forecast doesn't show it so as I said if
it does come, it won't be anything to worry about.

Mike.


----------

